# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  raimondinja frekvences daliishana

## zzz

Taa kaa raimondinsh par trigeriem un skaitiitaajiem ceeli pazinjoja




> Es protu saskaitīt gan, tāpēc


 tad vinsh tiek aicinaats pats arii atbildeet uz savu jautaajumu




> Un cik tiek tērēts , teiksim 1MHz dalīšanai uz 10Hz?


 Shai diskusijaa vinsh var arii apfilozofeet savus domas lidojumus par niekoshanos ar multivibratoriem kaa frekvences daliitaajiem. Taada arhaiska frekvences daliishanas metode protams pastaaveeja, tachu ir smagi novecojusi, zaudeejusi praktisku jeegu ar ciparu elektronikas atiistiibu un neatbilst diskusijai par cpld, taapeec lai nu raimondinsh par to murmulee sheitan atseviskjaa vietaa.

----------


## a_masiks

Gribās tēvišķi palīdzēt Raimondam.
Tāpēc, atceroties jamā innovāciju lodējamās krāns vadībā (regulēt temperatūrtu ar tonālo signālu, ierakstītu magnetofona kasetē....)
es lieku priekšā innovatīvu priekšlikumu -  Raimonds var 100 vai 10Hz signālu ierakstīt audio kasetē, un pēc tam atskaņojot, to izmantot kā clock signālu hercmetram. ietaupās varendaudz loģikas. Vajag tikai 1 šmitta trigeri ieejā, signāla formai... Gan vajadzīgs būs kasetnieks, taču uzdevuma noteikumos nekā, kas aizliegtu tādu lietot - nav!
 ::

----------


## jeecha

Varbuut Raimondinsh vareetu iisumaa aprakstiit arii savu ideju kristaala oscilatoru aizstaat ar multivibratoru. Jo no "konkursa" pamatuzstaadiijumos gaaja runa par signaalu liidz 30Mhz un precizitaati +-10Hz (respektiivi 10/30000000=1/3ppm precizitaate timing signaalam, kas ir krietni par sherpu arii plikam kristaalam bez temperatuuras kompensaacijas un preciizas kalibreeshanas, bet par to jau liekas bija runa kaadu laiku atpakalj).

Paturpinot joku par timing signaala ieguushano no kasetnieka - varbuut labaak izmantot mp3 pleijeri+schmitt trigeri - muusdienaas tas sanaaks i leetaak i preciizaak nekaa kasetnieks  ::

----------


## Vikings

a_masika koments vienkārši nogalina.  ::

----------


## Epis

Jā a-masiks ir izcēlies  ::  ieliekot lejā:




> Padomā ZZZ kādam muļķim man jābūt, lai es tākā tur rakstīts, pats tā arī domātu ??? !!!  © Epis


 nu ja šito izlasa burtiski tā kā tur rakstīts tad skan baigi labi, bet ja saprot frāzi "tākā tur rakstīts" kontekstā ar "to tur rakstīto" tad vis ir loģiski  :: , bet tas jau vairs neskan tik labi, kā frāze, kas izrauta no kopējā konteksta.

šitas citāts ir ekvivalents,līdzīgs vecajam citātam, kurš skanēja apmēram tā: "ka uz stūlbiem  jautājumiem ir tik pat stūlbas atbildes"

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis* 
Kaut kur tev taisnība ir. Citāts, izrauts no konteksta vēl kaut cik necik skan pieklājīgi un korekti. Bet ja foruma biedri labi atceras - kontekstā bija domāts tā paša Epja teksts. Tb - pilnā un sakarīgā versijā tas skan tā:_ zzz, kādam gan muļķim man jābūt, lai es domātu tāpat, kā es esmu te uzrakstījis???!!!_
Te nu ir varianti - epis ir neārstējams melis, epis ir šizoīda un atbildību par saviem vārdiem nenesoša personība, epis ir muļķis... pie tam tāds muļķis, kurš ik pa brīdim nonāk pie atziņas ka viņš ir muļķis, tikai iedzimtā kautrība (???) neļauj tamā atdzīties...
Var vēl palauzīt galvas par iespējamiem variantiem, taču man pilnīgi pietiek ar šiem. Un ar kolorīto textu savā parakstā!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

